# [solved] pf_sources genkernel problem

## emc

I know that pf-sources are not supported by gentoo but anyway I would like to give a chance tuxonice with UKSM and BFQ/BFS. But I got error after menuconfig, I think it some easy to find my mistake.

.config-pf-sources-3.7.2

```
gopher ~ # df

Filesystem     1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs         209461176 45535396 153440020  23% /

udev               10240        4     10236   1% /dev

/dev/sda7      209461176 45535396 153440020  23% /

tmpfs            3887068      712   3886356   1% /run

shm              3887068      520   3886548   1% /dev/shm

cgroup_root        10240        0     10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda5         126931    61009     59369  51% /boot

tmpfs            2560000        0   2560000   0% /var/tmp/portage

gopher ~ #

gopher ~ # mkdir /var/tmp/portage/tmp

gopher ~ # mkdir /var/tmp/portage/gen

gopher ~ # genkernel --splash=livecd-2007.0 --splash-res=1366x768 --kernel-cc=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc --loglevel=2 --makeopts=-j2 --cachedir=/var/tmp/portage/gen --tempdir=/var/tmp/portage/tmp --menuconfig --no-clean --no-oldconfig --no-mrproper --kernname=pf_1 all

* CMD_LOGLEVEL: 2

* CMD_MAKEOPTS: -j2

* CACHE_DIR: /var/tmp/portage/gen

* TMPDIR: /var/tmp/portage/tmp

* TEMP: /var/tmp/portage/tmp/22236.16737.28945.8333

* CMD_MENUCONFIG: 1

* CMD_CLEAN: 0

* CMD_CLEAN: 0

* CMD_OLDCONFIG: 0

* CMD_MRPROPER: 0

* KERNNAME: pf_1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45

* Running with options: --splash=livecd-2007.0 --splash-res=1366x768 --kernel-cc=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc --loglevel=2 --makeopts=-j2 --cachedir=/var/tmp/portage/gen --tempdir=/var/tmp/portage/tmp --menuconfig --no-clean --no-oldconfig --no-mrproper --kernname=pf_1 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* KERNEL_ARCH=x86

* Linux Kernel 3.7.2-pf for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

* kernel: --oldconfig is disabled; not running 'make oldconfig'.

* kernel: --clean is disabled; not running 'make clean'.

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 -j1 CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" menuconfig 

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

.config:2862:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

#

# configuration written to .config_pf_1

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" prepare 

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

.config:2862:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*

* Restart config...

*

*

* General setup

*

BFS cpu scheduler (SCHED_BFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* kernel: --clean is disabled; not running 'make clean'.

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*COMMAND: make -j2 -j1 CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" menuconfig 

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" prepare 

*scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

*.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:2862:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*--

*

*BFS cpu scheduler (SCHED_BFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) aborted!

*

*Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

*

*make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

*make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

*--

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* KERNEL_ARCH=x86

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 
```

Last edited by emc on Mon Jan 28, 2013 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

3.7.2 won't build; try 3.7.1 or wait for .3

----------

## emc

with 3.7.1 and 3.7.3 I have the same problem  :Sad: 

----------

## mir3x

```
BFS cpu scheduler (SCHED_BFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) aborted! 

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration. 

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 
```

Read errors next time, your pf-sources is not configured, you installed it to test Brain fuck scheduler probably  :Very Happy: , you have to configure kernel by make xconfig or menuconfig ( or maybe with genkernel - no idea why it says 'aborted' did you press ctrl+c or maybe its default genkernel behavioor ...) ,

then pass custom .config to genkernel or replace its default config ( I dont remeber how, I wasn't using genkernel for long time )

----------

## emc

I configured kernel by menuconfig (and genkernel) but after finishing I press 'Exit' form main screen and I got this error. I will try feed genkernel with .config.

----------

## emc

correct .config helped

----------

